# After spay, how long did you take off work?



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi everyone!

My 8 month old, 3 lb Papillon, Molly, was spayed yesterday. I took today off so I am here with her and of course will be here all weekend. I am wondering if I should take Monday off work too? So far she has not attempted to lick the area, she is eating, peeing and pooping fine. I have made her X-pen about half it's normal size so there is only room for her bed, a potty pad (she never uses it- but just in case), and her water- hopefully this will make her rest more.

How long did you stay home with your furbaby after she was spayed? Do you think I should take Monday off too?


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I think you'll know when it's time to leave her. Izzy felt soooooo bad after her spay. I work at home so I can't say how long I kept "one eye" on her. I had to keep a onesie on her to keep her from licking....which she didn't start until she was better. The X pen is a wonderful thing, isn't it! Chipper was neutered Monday and you can't tell by the way he's acting. Hmmmm....I don't guess I know the answer to your question....other than to be careful because just when you think they are ignoring the incision they decide to start licking it. I'm glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie never bothered her incision. I took her in on a Thursday, brought her home and stayed with her on Friday, then went to work Monday. She was fine. If you're really worried, I would take off, but they're pretty resilient little buggers.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm guessing that Molly will be just fine by Monday and that you'll feel 'okay' about going back to work. But - I bet you RACE home to check on her as fast as you can. Is Wilson behaving?


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie went in this Tuesday, they did her right away at 8:30 a.m. I stayed at work and worried all day - only called them about 10 times. She stayed over night I went to work Wednesday morning, but left to pick her up at 10:00 a.m. and stayed home with her. She was kinda slow, but was eating and just about being her normal self. Yesterday I left her home with hubby and daughter and I went to work. By about 1:00 p.m. I couldn't take it anymore and went home. She, of course, was fine. Today, I went to work and she stayed with hubby and daughter who left her home alone for about an hour by herself. I was worried about that so I was able to leave a little early and come home. But, I am a big, big worry wart.

One mistake I did make though - last night she was kind of whining - I wasn't sure if she was hurting or not so I figured I would give her just a drop of the pain medication - hadn't given it to her before - well, it worked too well! She starting feeling no pain and was wanting to jump around and was crying for her toys. she kept me up until 4:00 a.m. this morning!!!! Today she's looking like her regular self - I'm letting her walk around, but no toys, no running, no jumping. So, she's really frustrated. I was trying to get her to lay down while I got on line for a few minutes, but she's just walking around looking for all of her "stuff" and barking at me. I think she's PM'ing Izzy at night and taking lessons in the "Nonny Now" bark. Boy, she's getting loud!!

And, the blow up collar - well, she got out of it and put an end to it - it's flat as a pancake!!! And, believe me, we watch her like a hawk - she can be so sneaky and innocent looking when she's up to something.

Linda


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I was home only for the weekend. Paris never bother her incision and was fine. You will know by Sunday what you will need to do.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone!

She is acting totally fine- you wouldn't know she just had surgery 2 days aog! I am having a heck of a time keeping her quiet. I am letting her play- but no jumping or stairs. Wilson is doing fine with her- she is always rougher than he is!

I will go to work on Monday- but I think I will hook up the web cam so I can watch her!


----------

